
Tim Cook and Jeff Bezos Embrace the Rule of Awkward Silence - gmays
https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/intelligent-minds-like-tim-cook-jeff-bezos-embrace-rule-of-awkward-silence-you-should-too.html
======
xt00
Something tells me that being the head of a massive company gives you some
latitude in being able to sit there in silence while people wait for you to
talk. If Tim Cook asked you a question and you sat there thinking about it for
30 seconds, that would be interesting to watch what happens..

~~~
mc32
Yeah. It’s probably one of those learned power moves. In other words this is a
signal to others they have “the power” to do that. Same as people who have the
“power” to show up late and disheveled and still be taken seriously. Most
everyone accepts that idiosyncratic tick. I think this is not much different.

~~~
positr0n
I'm not going to say what this article describes is a power move, but sitting
in silence when someone _should_ be talking can absolutely be a power move.

A few job changes ago I read (patio11 I think) that after both sides present
opposing salary figures that the hiring manager will often sit in silence and
the candidate, being nervous and less experienced, will feel the awkward
silence and have a strong urge to say something. Usually they give in to a
lower figure.

I tried it the other way. When the hiring manager said "I don't think we can
do $X" I just sat there and didn't say anything. After a while he said "let me
look at some things" and after poking around on his computer he agreed to the
salary I asked for. I'm not great at this. Interestingly I found that to me it
was actually easier to not say anything than to repeat my desire for a larger
salary.

~~~
mc32
To me, unless you preface the pause with, let me think for a moment, give me a
minute, hang on a second, etc., it’s a dick move to show power.

~~~
dkdk8283
It’s also a dick move to try and hire someone at a lower rate due to failure
to negotiate

------
etrabroline
It's only awkward if you are shallow. Jobs did this a lot in interviews before
giving very thoughtful answers. Many people feel the need to start talking
immediately because they think they will look dumb otherwise. In reality, the
first think that comes to mind is almost always wrong or a faux pax and you'd
be better off not having said it. Take the time to think of the right answer
and if you can't then say so. Nothing is more frustrating than someone who
doesn't know the answer to a question and tries to hide this by answering
questions that weren't asked.

------
wombatmobile
"We live in a world that demands instant gratification."

Do we? Or might that demand just be a voice in your head?

